# Pickle jar lids?



## Guest

Hi y'all. I've been a member of HT for years, but rarely post here (sorry).

I'd like to know if anyone has ideas on where I can get replacement lids for the 1/2 gallon Vlassic pickle jars? We go through so MANY of them, and I hate to waste the jars when I can be using them. I don't necessarily want to can in them, just use them for storage of dry goods (sugar, etc). I can never get the pickle smell out of the lids, and I hate pickles myself, so pickle-scented sugar does not appeal to me....


----------



## Prickle

I hope someone answers. I have some gallon pickle jars without lids that I'd love to use for storage. 

I did find a pace that has the large lids but they have an $18 minimum.

http://www.organickingdom.com/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=NF019&x=7&y=9


----------



## Guest

http://azurestandard.com/shop/product/8087/

Azure Standard has them for $2.50/4. But they have a minimum order of $50, or there's a $2.50 fee. Still might be worth it.

I'm going to buy a jar at my local Sprouts store the next time I go there, and see if that lid fits the pickle jars. OTOH, I just realized that I DID purchase a couple of their jars a while back; I need to go dig out a lid and I can check it today! (those are the standard white lids like on the site you linked and at Azure.)


----------



## suitcase_sally

If you can't find a replacement lid, stretch a double layer of Saran-type plastic wrap over the opening before putting the lid on. It will help.


----------



## Gardnpondr

That's what I am ALSO looking for and found this post on it. I have several gallon jugs as well as 1/2 gallon ones and I want to do some fermenting in them. I have the airlocks and the grommets as well. 
Thanx I'm checking now.


----------



## Marysgoats

Hi all, I have tons of these lids. My friends eat these pickles by the jars. I milk in these jars and really do like them. I put just plain old baking soda in the jar lids for several days and the smell goes away.oh I do dampen the baking soda to begin with. I guess I get 12 or so a month. Thanks for friends. Maybe I can share some.


----------



## suitcase_sally

http://www.fillmorecontainer.com/


----------



## Ohio dreamer

I buy them at one of the Amish Bulk Food stores. They seem to have every size imaginable. I usually pick up 4 different ones to figure out which one I need (yeah, taking the lid would make more sense, but I don't think of it at the right time). I have 7 jars and 3 different lid sizes!


----------

